# Best Opus X



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, In you opinion what is the best Opus X? Im looking into buying some and would like some direction on whats good. I would love to sample, but way too pricey. Thanks.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I personally like the #4, but they're all good!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

I just had one today, I dont know what one it was, but it was good, lol I think that its a matter of personal taste. I think that all the Opus X are the same blend. It just comes down to shape and size.. Am I correct on this?? My first was the Power Ranger


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I've only had One Opus.:tsk:......A super Belacoso....Wish I had a Few! :ss.....DOZEN! :lol:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

xXx or petit lancero... Do not pay $20 a stick for any opus.. 

If you want opus at msrp check out oltimescigars.. Call them up, they may even have some of the rarer opus in stock at msrp prices. That they won't post online.

Opus should only cost between 10-18 depending in vitola.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Mr_Black said:


> I just had one today, I dont know what one it was, but it was good, lol I think that its a matter of personal taste. I think that all the Opus X are the same blend. It just comes down to shape and size.. Am I correct on this?? My first was the Power Ranger


I heard about the power ranger...is the the xXx? sounds interesting lol.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I heard about the power ranger...is the the xXx? sounds interesting lol.


yep thats the one!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> xXx or petit lancero... Do not pay $20 a stick for any opus..
> 
> If you want opus at msrp check out oltimescigars.. Call them up, they may even have some of the rarer opus in stock at msrp prices. That they won't post online.
> 
> Opus should only cost between 10-18 depending in vitola.


Funny you should mention them! I was sitting in there lounge today having a opus x! They have the xXx for just under $12!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> xXx or petit lancero... Do not pay $20 a stick for any opus..
> 
> If you want opus at msrp check out oltimescigars.. Call them up, they may even have some of the rarer opus in stock at msrp prices. That they won't post online.
> 
> Opus should only cost between 10-18 depending in vitola.


Thank you. I found some very cheap at a local B&M for $9 a stick so I bought 6 or 7. The store owner wasnt that happy since it was his last box and it was my first time there, but thats business. It actually has me going more often. :focus: I was actually looking at this website when I decided to start this thread.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Simple. Pick size you like to smoke and buy those. All the same blend.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Im partial to the XXX also, mostly because it's the only one I've had. I do have a P. Lancero resting though.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I seem to like larger rg cigars but for the opus, most of my mine are in the smaller sizes (46 and below) I feel the flavor of the rosado wrapper plays a big role in the opus.


----------



## bobby397 (Dec 25, 2010)

I've been hooked on the lost city opus.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Few years it was the xXx Power Ranger, But now I may lean towards the Magnum O. Rob (AJ Fernandez Fan) gifted me a couple and I just love the thick billowing smoke from such a large RG AND it's an Opi.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

picked up the robusto in the three cigar tin and they were awsome


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

UH oh Dave, more opus huh?


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

are opus X worth trying for a newb smoker?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

francone13 said:


> are opus X worth trying for a newb smoker?


Yes but if you can't get some with age on them you may get a bad first impression. They almost all need time. If you can get a power ranger they are good fresh. Or maybe try some Anjeos they are good ROTT

Good Luck and Enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Is a 5er of Opus X power ranger for $65 a good deal?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is a 5er of Opus X power ranger for $65 a good deal?


Thats a pretty good deal if it includes tax. I think I pay about $13 after tax. I would say $60-$65 is pretty decent deal... You looking to order from Emersons? I see they just got some in. I think MSRP is around $11


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Thats a pretty good deal if it includes tax. I think I pay about $13 after tax. I would say $60-$65 is a good deal... You looking to order from Emersons? I see they just got some in.


Yea its Emersons......Its $71 shipped


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LFMF has been the best Opus I've had, then the Shark then P. lancero.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Do it Dave!!

Or use that 65 and buy half box of Bolivars!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

So far the best Opus for me has been the robusto. So much fun to smoke, power, with finesse and complexity. Funny thing, it was also a youngling.

They are all good.


----------

